# still life 4 comparison



## mysteryscribe (Sep 6, 2006)

the first one is a scan of a paper negative..






the second is a scan of a contract print from it...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I conclude the better image is the scan of the paper negative.  I will still contact print real negatives since i am going to be making display prints from the mini prints i get contact print wise.


----------



## zombiekilla (Sep 6, 2006)

If I lived in NC Id stalk you and make you teach me everything!


----------



## mysteryscribe (Sep 6, 2006)

Wow a fan lol.... 

most of the things I know aren't worth knowing.  

There are people here who really know what they are talking about.


----------

